

My App Business 2013 Year in Review - clarky07
http://www.entrelife.com/2014/01/my-app-business-2013-year-in-review.html

======
alexgaribay
Did you have any free apps that had In-App upgrades? If so, how did they
compare to the revenue of paid apps?

~~~
clarky07
Towards the end of the year I tried to make a simple game that had IAP. It
hasn't done overly well, and the IAP revenue was negligible compared to my
other paid apps. In general though, I think IAP can be a significant driver of
revenue if you have the right type of app for it.

~~~
alexgaribay
Were any of your apps localized?

~~~
clarky07
i localized the descriptions of most of my apps, but none of the actual apps
yet.

------
nprather
Thanks for your helpful info.

Right now I have two apps in the App Store and I'm working on a third.
Eventually I'd like to get 5 - 10 based variations of the same app...

How many Apps do you have in the iOS App Store?

~~~
clarky07
20, not counting free and paid variations of the same apps.

------
clarky07
OP here, feel free to ask me any questions.

